# keeping kennel sanitized



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm building a few kennels with roofs and am uncertain as weather to go the cement or gravel dust route. Either or, what do you guys do to sanitize the kennels?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have brick pavers that were done professionally. Just got that wysiwash a couple weeks ago and it's awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Justen Haynes said:


> I'm building a few kennels with roofs and am uncertain as weather to go the cement or gravel dust route. Either or, what do you guys do to sanitize the kennels?


Wsyiwash!!!

Tim posted before I did, LOL I have had mine for two years and it is awesome!! Safe and doesn't kill the grass, I use on kennels, gutters everything!

You get a discount being a WDF member!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

very kool...and easy enough..thanx alot! I am reluctant to using cement b/c there is a chance they will be moved in the future. Any down sides to the gravel dust? I know a lot of hunting guys that use it and like it. It compacts and still absorbs they tell me...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 3 kennels with about 8inches deep of regular play sand from home depot in it. It keeps there coat clean, & easy to clean up urine & feces with a stable fork. I aerate & bleach every two weeks & theres no smell.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wysiwash here also. I have a small yard and one run but it's well worth it to control the smell that can build up in the concrete patio. 
Hook it to a garden hose and spray away!


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Wysiwash. No doubt about it. The best thing for keeping kennel runs sanitized and odor free.

I use 5/8" stone and spray away.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Wysiwash for sure, no matter what surface you decide Wysiwash is the best option.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Justen, check out the post in the "Special Offer" forum at the top of the page.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

if you end up pouring concrete, get a sealer from home depot. I think behr makes it and it says wet look sealer or something to that effect. Make sure you follow the directions and be generous when applying it. You will have no smell. All you have to do is rinse it off.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Another vote for Wysiwash - excellent cleaning product.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am not spraying Kennels per se but I spray the yards with bleach just kind of a continual thing Takes betwen 40 and 50 gal to do the with a solution of 1 cup to the gal using a sprayer on the hose. It has it's drawback like you have to do it in late evening or when it is overcast but, in that solution, it kills viruses, ticks, fleas, mites, bugs.


----------



## ken hungerford (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Justen,
Just call us at 866-627-6284 and ask for Larry; he'll take care of you and any questions! Thanks to all the members who spoke highly of us!
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sam wilks said:


> if you end up pouring concrete, get a sealer from home depot. I think behr makes it and it says wet look sealer or something to that effect. Make sure you follow the directions and be generous when applying it. You will have no smell. All you have to do is rinse it off.


What Sam said!! You will be glad you did.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Wysi wash will keep kennels nice and clean and smelling good when done correctly,8 large dogs in kennel been using for year.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

cement is not an option for us at this point... we will be building permanent kennels "down the road" the boss, my wife, says. they will have a roof over them and I'm seriously thinking about going with gravel dust, as it compacts nicely. Anyone using it?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Wysiwash......the only way to go. Best money ever spent on kennel cleaning actually.


----------

